# Apple Store et détaxe



## Damonzon (18 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
A tous ceux qui habitent en dehors de la CEE ont ils déjà fait la détaxe en achetant sur l'apple store ? Plusieurs questions à ce sujet

- Comment faire parvenir les pièces justificatives (passeport) , en pièce jointe par mail ? Photocopie par la poste ?

- Le formulaire de détaxe est il joint à la facture lors de la livraison ?

- A quel taux est remboursé la TVA et quel serait le prix réel Hors Taxe d'un iMac core i7 ?
Exemple je sais que la Fnac ne rembourse pas la totalité de la TVA....

- Il y a t il des des frais annexes ?

- Quels sont les délais de remboursement de la TVA ?

- La demande de détaxe augmente le délai pour le traitement de la commande ?

Merci à ceux ou celles qui prendront la peine de me répondre.


----------



## twinworld (18 Décembre 2009)

où est-ce que vous avez vu que vous pouviez acheter sur un Apple Store d'un pays et faire livrer dans un autre ??


----------



## Damonzon (18 Décembre 2009)

La question n'est pas là. 

Je vis à l'étranger et me rend en Fr régulièrement, effectivement j'aurais du le préciser. 

Il n'est pas question d'une livraison à l'étranger mais bien en France.

Bref pas plus d'information pour le moment....

Wait and see


----------



## twinworld (18 Décembre 2009)

ben alors je comprends pas la question. Vous commandez votre ordi et vous le recevrez à votre adresse en France. Ensuite c'est à vous de vous débrouiller pour les formalités d'export. vous pouvez consulter le site des douanes françaises pour avoir plus d'info et trouver les documents. Et le service des douanes du pays où vous allez importer l'ordi pour les taxes et la tva.


----------



## Damonzon (18 Décembre 2009)

Je sais qu'il fait froid actuellement en europe mais j'ai l'impression que vous êtes en surchauffe  

Je connais le principe detaxe, je n'ai pas besoin d'appeler la douane pour savoir comment gérer le dédouanement. Déjà fait un maintes reprise dans des boutiques physique mais jamais avec une boutique en ligne. Raison pour laquelle je viens sur le forum macgé dans la section conseils d'achats pour obtenir des informations.

N'allez pas me dire "il suffit de vous rendre à l'Apple store du Louvre ou chez un APR. Je n'ai pas le temps de passer un mois en France à attendre une livraison. 

Rassurez moi, avec une carte bleu visa rien ne m'empêche de commander sur l'apple store français ou que je sois sur cette planète et de me faire livré en France puis de rentrer chez moi en passant par la case dédouanement ?


----------



## twinworld (18 Décembre 2009)

bon alors je comprends pas votre question de base. 

Si vous savez que l'Apple Store français ne livre pas à l'étranger, vous savez qu'Apple Store français n'a aucune raison de fournir des documents de douane ou de détaxe puisque ce que vous allez faire de l'ordi une fois livré ne les concernent pas. 

Tout ce qui diffère entre un achat à la FNAC et un achat en ligne à l'Apple Store français, c'est que dans le second cas l'ordi arrive tout seul à la maison. Là encore, les documents d'export n'entrent pas en question puisque dans les deux cas il s'agit d'une vente sur le territoire français par des vendeurs français. 

Enfin, pour ce qui est de la carte visa, comme il est possible d'acheter sur des iTunes Store étrangers avec une carte Visa, intuitivement je dirais que c'est possible d'acheter sur l'Apple Store avec une carte visa émise par un établissement ne résident pas sur le territoire français. Pour en être sûr je vous inviterais bien à téléphoner à l'Apple Store français, le numéro est sur le site, mais je risque de passer pour quelqu'un qui a le sang chaud...


----------



## Damonzon (18 Décembre 2009)

Bon je récapépète depuis le zébu.

Que l'on soit français résident à l'étranger ou bien étranger ne résident pas en France nous pouvons obtenir la détaxe sur tout nos achats en France. Seule condition effectuer plus de 230 d'achat TTC le même jour et dans le même magasin. 

Au moment du règlement TTC le vendeur rempli un formulaire de détaxe sur présentation de votre passeport. C'est à vous de demander ce formulaire auprès du revendeur. 

En quittant le territoire français il faut se présenter au bureau de douane qui contrôle le formulaire et vos bagages pour vérifier que vous quittez le territoire avec vos marchandises. A l'issu de se contrôle le douanier met un cachet sur un des formulaires et à vous de renvoyer ce formulaire et votre RIB par la poste à votre magasin. Lorsque le magasin le reçois il vous rembourse la TVA par virement bancaire. Voilà toute la procédure pour récupérer la TVA quant vous achetez en France et que vous vivez en dehors de la CEE. Jusqu'à présent j'effectue mes achats dans des boutiques physique. Certaines vous rembourse intégralement la TVA d'autre comme la FNAC applique un taux moindre (frais de dossier).

Le moyens le plus simple serait effectivement d'appeler l'Apple Store mais sa fait très cher la communication international, j'ai donc chercher un contact mail sur le store qui est contactus.fr@euro.apple.com mais aucune réponse. 

Les infos trouvés sur le site apple ne m'éclaire pas d'avantage :

Remboursements de T.V.A. à l'exportation
_
Vos achats sur l'Apple Store seront taxés selon le taux de TVA applicable dans votre pays. Aucun achat intracommunautaire ne peut être effectué sur l'Apple Store. Les clients de l'Apple Store France en ligne peuvent demander un remboursement de la TVA pour les produits exportés seulement si toutes les conditions suivantes sont réunies:

Vous devez être un résident permanent d'un pays en dehors de l'Union Européenne. Un passeport valide sera demandé comme justificatif. Les résidents français ne peuvent pas bénéficier d'un remboursement sur les biens exportés.
Les biens doivent être exportés au plus tard à la fin du troisième mois suivant le mois où l'achat a été effectué.
Le demandeur doit apporter la preuve de l'exportation sous la forme d'un récépissé estampillé par les douanes._


Je rempli bien toutes ces conditions mais aucune informations par rapport au taux de TVA qui sera rembourser, rien sur les éventuelles frais de dossier. En bref je n'ai pas de réponse par rapport à toutes mes questions exprimées dans mon 1er message pour l'achat en ligne d'un imac personnalisé. L'objectif est d'acheter sur le store avec ma carte visa (compte domicilié en France) et lorsque la livraison sera effectuée à mon domicile secondaire, faire l'aller retour vers la France pour récupérer la bête. 


Il n'y a donc personne qui vit en dehors de la CEE et qui achète sur l'Apple Store  en détaxe ?

Retour à la case départ :sleep:


----------



## Damonzon (22 Décembre 2009)

Aucun avis ou retour d'expérience d'expatrier vivant en dehors de la CEE ayant acheté sur l'Apple Store français et fait la détaxe ?


----------



## Docdjib (31 Mars 2010)

Bonjour !

et bien je suis dans la même situation ! je vis à l'étranger et vais rentrer pour une semaine: j'aimerais commander avec un peu d'avance de phase la mc Book pro qui me va et le faire détaxer en rentrant. un problème: comment obtenir le bordereau de détaxe de l'apple store en ligne ??
et la question du pourcentage remboursé: prix HT ou frais de dossier ?

Si qqn a eu une expérience....cela me surprend que personne n'ai rencontré cette situation... !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

la détaxe, je l'ai déjà faite mais dans un magasin agréé

le plus simple est encore d'aller acheter dans un magasin et avoir le bordereau de detaxe tout de suite, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu veux t'embeter avec l'apple store


----------



## RomanoPingu (31 Mars 2010)

Cela marche aussi pour un achat en Belgique et qu'on revient en France ?
Parce que sinon ça vaudrait le coup de passer un week end sur place et de s'offrir un macbook ^^


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

t'es bon en géo


----------



## RomanoPingu (31 Mars 2010)

Je ne vois pas le rapport ....

EDIT : ah si ok, j'avais pas vu que fallait qu'on retourne dans un pays hors CEE.
C'est vrai que quand on a pas vu ça, qu'est ce qu'on est mauvais en géographie alors, houlala ...


----------



## webjib (31 Mars 2010)

Bon en même temps, la CEE s'est transformée en Union Européenne en 1993 ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

webjib a dit:


> Bon en même temps, la CEE s'est transformée en Union Européenne en 1993 ...



il est né après cette date, il est peut être pas au courant


----------



## Damonzon (1 Avril 2010)

Docdjib a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> et bien je suis dans la même situation ! je vis à l'étranger et vais rentrer pour une semaine: j'aimerais commander avec un peu d'avance de phase la mc Book pro qui me va et le faire détaxer en rentrant. un problème: comment obtenir le bordereau de détaxe de l'apple store en ligne ??
> et la question du pourcentage remboursé: prix HT ou frais de dossier ?
> ...



Je viens de faire l'impasse avec l'apple store car certains produit désirés sont pas dispo sur le store. Malgré tout j'ai obtenu des infos en direct avec eux,  fournir un scan du passeport et  tamponné le double de la facture par la douane à la sortie du territoire et renvoyé cette copie à l'apple store. Pas d'info précise sur les éventuels frais de dossier ou du remboursement intégral de la TVA comme la FNAC qui ne rembourse que 12 ou 15% de la tva et se garde le reste en frais de dossier. Perso j'ai passé une partie de mes commandes chez Materiel.net seul soucis il est nécessaire se rendre dans un de leur point de livraison pour signer le bordereau de détaxe (rbt intégral pas de frais de dossier). Pour avoir droit a la détaxe il faut payer un minimum de 175  de marchandise le même jour dans le même magasin.


----------



## drs (1 Avril 2010)

Mais....que je sache, le store fr n'accepte que les cb francaises non?

Donc, pas possible de commander avant avec ta carte étrangère et te faire livrer en france. Il faut aussi que ton compte soit en france il me semble.

Et idem pour les us, on ne peut pas acheter avec une cb francaise...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2010)

Damonzon a dit:


> Pas d'info précise sur les éventuels frais de dossier ou du remboursement intégral de la TVA *comme la FNAC qui ne rembourse que 12 ou 15% de la tva et se garde le reste en frais de dossier.*



pour ton info, la détaxe est la même partout: 13% pour les produits dont la tva est de 19.6

que tu achètes un ordi à la fnac ou un sac à main aux galeries lafayette


----------



## Damonzon (3 Avril 2010)

painauchocolat a dit:


> pour ton info, la détaxe est la même partout: 13% pour les produits dont la tva est de 19.6
> 
> que tu achètes un ordi à la fnac ou un sac à main aux galeries lafayette



ça dépend des boutiques, c'est clair que les grandes enseignes n'ont pas les même taux de remboursement de la TVA et acheter un mac aux galeries lafayette je n'ai encore jamais tenté . Sinon il y a bien boutiques (gosport, iclg, materiel.net...) qui eux rembourse la TVA INTEGRALEMENT sans prendre de frais de dossier . Il faut bien choisir ses fournisseurs et posé la question avant la commande. Seul inconvénient la livraison à domicile (domicile secondaire en Fr) est bien souvent impossible puisqu'il faut signer le bordereau de détaxe au moment du retrait de la commande.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

plusieurs collègues et moi même avons acheté chez Iclg et la détaxe était bien de 13% (magasin à côté de beaubourg)

la détaxe est réglementée par les douanes, quelque soit la taille de l'enseigne

ça doit surement être différent pour les sites de vente en ligne

mais pour les magasins, c'est pour tout le monde pareil


----------



## Damonzon (3 Avril 2010)

painauchocolat a dit:


> plusieurs collègues et moi même avons acheté chez Iclg et la détaxe était bien de 13% (magasin à côté de beaubourg)
> 
> la détaxe est réglementée par les douanes, quelque soit la taille de l'enseigne
> 
> ...




J'ai plusieurs commandes en cours chez Macway et Vidéo Plus je pourrais t'en dire d'avantage lors du règlement mais pour le moment chez Matériel.net la TVA qui me sera remboursé au moment du dédouanement sera intégrale. 

De mémoire seul la Fnac ne ma jamais remboursé l'intégralité de la TVA par contre chez Iclg j'ai toujours obtenue un rbt à 100% mais il y a quelques années déjà, peut être que depuis les conditions ne sont plus les mêmes.

Affaire à suivre...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

chez macway c'est également 13% c'est marqué sur leur site

généralement chez eux, je commande et je me fais livrer directement  à l'étranger


----------



## Synefil (22 Juin 2010)

Que peut-on lire comme erreurs !!!
Bon, résumons.
Je suis Français, j'ai une carte Française (Visa ou Mastercard... ou American Express), je désire effectuer des achats en Europe (en France, en Belgique, en suisse,...) lors de mes vacances dans le pays et comme je suis expatrié, c'est-à-dire Européen vivant plus de X mois dans un pays hors Union Européenne, je bénéficie de la détaxe.
Je suis dans ce cas. Expatrié en Afrique, je rentre en France 2 mois par an, je fais plein d'achats, je fais remplir par le vendeur des bordereaux de détaxe et je récupère des sous !
Pourquoi ?
Car en principe, lorsque je rentre dans mon pays d'adoption, je dois payer la TVA sur tous les produits achetés il y a moins de 6 mois !
En principe car dans la grande majorité des cas, on cache le produit ou on "achète" le douanier (enfin, ça c'est en Afrique).
Mais ne croyez pas que ce soit si simple, parfois on se fait avoir et on paye 18% (le taux de TVA de mon pays d'adoption) sur la valeur théorique dans le pays et non sur la valeur réelle !
Un iMac27", c'est dur à cacher.
Ici en Afrique, ça vaut 4000 . Je payes donc 720  de taxes à l'entrée !
Heureusement que j'ai bénéficié d'une détaxe en sortant !!!

Pour bénéficier de la détaxe, comme cela a été dit, il faut effectuer plus de 175  d'achats le même jour dans le même magasin.

Dans les faits, les conditions d'application sont variables d'un magasin à l'autre.

1/ Les 175 : certains magasins (vêtements, maroquinerie,...) tenus par des gérants (des vrais commerçants) ne vous obligent pas à tout acheter le même jour !
Ils vous disent : "vous êtes expatrié ? Achetez 80  aujourd'hui, 60  a semaine prochaine et 36  juste avant de partir et on remplira un seul bordereau de détaxe en disant que vous avez tout acheté le même jour !
Cela ne marche pas dans les grandes enseignes !

2 / Le taux de remboursement ? 13 % ?
FAUX !
Encore une fois, le taux dépend du commerçant.
Le fait que ce soit une boutique physique ou en ligne ne CHANGE RIEN.
Certains commerçants ne proposent pas la détaxe et vous répondent qu'ils ne veulent pas s'emmerder avec la paperasse. Vous vivez à l'étranger ? Fuyez !
Ils sont minoritaires mais ils existent (un magasin photo à Hyères (83) qui a refusé de me délivrer ce bordereau alors que j'ai appris ma mutation une semaine après un achat à 1000  !
Ceux qui délivrent des bordereaux de détaxe sont divisés en 2 catégories : Les petits et les gros. 
C'est péjoratif et inexact mais c'est pour résumer.

Il y a donc ceux qui gèrent le dossier eux-mêmes et qui vous remboursent l'intégralité de la TVA (19,6%) sans frais de dossier ! Ca leur coûte un timbre et du temps !
Une petite boutique peut se le permettre et fidélise ainsi son client expatrié qui reviendra !
Un grand magasin dit ne pas se le permettre (manque de temps, bla bla bla) et passe par une société tierce spécialisée en détaxe (Premier Tax Free SA) qui prend des frais de dossiers.
Dans ce cas, vous ne percevez que *13%* (la différence pour Premier Tax Free qui paye des gens pour traites vos détaxes).
Carrouf (le sponsor des bleus, vous voyez ?) ne m'a remboursé que 11 ou 12% et ne me verront plus jamais ! Bye bye la vie qui positive. 
Vous pensez que ce sont ces impitoyables de la Grande Distribution ? Pas du tout ! Géant Casino gère sa détaxe et me rembourse 19,6 % !!!
Leclerc m'a également remboursé la TVA dans son intégralité ! Mais renseignez vous, ça dépend des magasins ! Car c'est tenu par des Boss qui décident de donner du boulot à son service comptabilité ou préfèrent passer par une société extérieure ! Mauvais calcul de leur part car ils ont quand même du courrier à transmettre (bon, ils économisent un timbre) mais risquent de perdre le client ! 
Comme je vous l'ai dit, cela ne dépend pas du fait que ce soit un magasin ou un site internet.
Les mauvais élèves : Carrefour, Decathlon, FNAC, Rueducommerce, Macway, ...
Les bons élèves : MagicPC.fr (qui ne vend pas que des PC, j'achète mes NAS chez eux du coup) et quelques boutiques réelles. Peu de sites remboursent l'intégralité de la TVA. Certains sites ont des procédures longues et compliquées et parfois vous ne recevez pas le bordereau à temps (RDC), Macway m'a déjà fait bénéficier de la détaxe en me livrant à l'étranger sans aucun bordereau de détaxe ! etc etc

En résumé, il y a une règle (résidant hors UE, + de 175  d'achats et retour moins de 3 mois après l'achat) et plusieurs applications ! 
Privilégiez les petites boutiques. Déplacez vous dans la ville que vous visitez et demandez à tel magasin photo ou tel revendeur Apple s'il fournit des bordereaux de détaxe et s'il les remplit lui-même ou s'il passe par Premier Tax Free ? 
Faîtes comprendre que la différence est importante et que vous auriez acheté un modèle plus cher si vous aviez eu 19,6% (un MBP 17 au lieu du 15 par exemple).
L'apple store n'a jamais voulu me fournir de bordereau de détaxe et le vendeur en Irlande ne savait pas ce que c'était ! Il m'a dit : Présentez vous à la douane avec la facture Apple.Mais le douanier s'en fout, il veut le bordereau qu'il tamponne et que vous renvoyez au magasin qui vous rembourse la TVA un gros mois plus tard (sur votre carte, par virement ou par chèque).
Decathlon (décidément) m'a envoyé un chèque en dollars ! ça m'a coûté des frais pour l'encaisser ! pfff

PS : aucune application n'est immuable ! Pixmania remboursait l'intégralité de la TVA et a décidé de passer en 2009 par une société tierce ! 13% au lieu de 19,6%, ils ont perdu quelques clients expatriés ! (mais ils ont pu virer une secrétaire comptable ?)


----------



## alexistour (22 Février 2011)

Synefil a dit:


> Que peut-on lire comme erreurs !!!
> Bon, résumons.
> Je suis Français, j'ai une carte Française (Visa ou Mastercard... ou American Express), je désire effectuer des achats en Europe (en France, en Belgique, en suisse,...) lors de mes vacances dans le pays et comme je suis expatrié, c'est-à-dire Européen vivant plus de X mois dans un pays hors Union Européenne, je bénéficie de la détaxe.
> Je suis dans ce cas. Expatrié en Afrique, je rentre en France 2 mois par an, je fais plein d'achats, je fais remplir par le vendeur des bordereaux de détaxe et je récupère des sous !
> ...


Merci Synefil pour ces larges explications qui m' ont bien servi à comprendre.
Aujourd'hui nous sommes en 2011. Quels sont les magasins, enseignes ou boutiques qui continuent à faire cette détaxe sur Paris pour la photo et l' informatique. Je pars bientôt à Paris et souhaiterait en bénéficier.
Merci encore à toi et à toute l' équipe de macgeneration!


----------



## ourmel (9 Avril 2014)

Désolé de réouvrir ce post quelques années après, mais avec tout ça, est ce que quelqu'un a déjà trouvé une boutique (virtuelle ou physique) qui rembourserait l'intégralité de la TVA pour l'achat d'un mac ? 

On m'a parlé d'une boutique à côté de Beaubourg, surement celle mentionnée plus haut, qui faisait payer directement en magasin le prix sans TVA, sous réserve de montrer les documents et son billet retour.


----------



## pphilippe (20 Avril 2014)

ourmel a dit:


> Désolé de réouvrir ce post quelques années après, mais avec tout ça, est ce que quelqu'un a déjà trouvé une boutique (virtuelle ou physique) qui rembourserait l'intégralité de la TVA pour l'achat d'un mac ?
> 
> On m'a parlé d'une boutique à côté de Beaubourg, surement celle mentionnée plus haut, qui faisait payer directement en magasin le prix sans TVA, sous réserve de montrer les documents et son billet retour.



OUI OUrmel !!!
tu vas chez BEMAC Strasbourg ou Mulhouse et tu recuperes 100%.
J'ai ma liste de boutique qui pratiquent de la sorte à 100% de remboursement de TVA ce qui est la moindre des choses pour un expat!

Global Blue et TaxFree sont des stés qui te ponctionnent 7 à 8% et restitue en marge arrière les boutiques affiliées, un comble!!


----------

